# Servus



## KMB2105 (3 Juli 2014)

Hi ich bin der Klaus ende 50 und komme aus Gelsenkirchen


----------



## Hehnii (3 Juli 2014)

Na dann herzlich 

 hier!


----------



## Robe22 (4 Juli 2014)

Servus und Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## General (4 Juli 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

